# ButtonWillow Track Day Nov 18th in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at ButtonWillow Raceway
in SoCal-
Nov 18th for a track day,Use discount code ( bw82 ) to save $10 and 
free timing for first 40 drivers

This event is open to all types of cars and drivers... Beginners are Welcome
Free Basic on track instruction for all drivers

Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com 
This is a joint event with www.Redlinetimeattack.com register there to participate in Time Attack


----------

